# Droid Razr Keyboard For Bionic



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Was just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction as far as getting that sexy black keyboard. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

It is a nice keyboard

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Pretty please!! Will anyone help a soldier out lol


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haven't seen it, are u talking about swype or multitouch

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Im pretty sure its the multi-touch keyboard that comes stock with the phone i believe. Please correct me if im wrong


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

AnezthetiC said:


> Im pretty sure its the multi-touch keyboard that comes stock with the phone i believe. Please correct me if im wrong


Its the multitouch. The colors are inverted. Opposite of the bionic keyboard. Its cool


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a zip for a black keyboard that works on my bionic, it's not the razr keyboard but it's slick. Multi and swype. I'll try to post it in a second.


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Loading the zip file now

edit: https://dl-web.dropb....zip?w=d03b957c

first time using dropbox so pm me if it doesn't work

put on ext-sd card
boot into CWR
clear cache
clear dalvik
flash .zip
reboot

credit goes to runandhide05 and to the th3ory rom team, somehow, somewhere, I downloaded it from their bionicbox but I can't find the link. Thanks again dhacker29 and droidth3ory


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> Loading the zip file now


That's the bionics keyboards


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Unless the keyboard for the razr has vastly different framework dependencies than the bionic, it might be as simple as replacing the apk. Don't have a razr so have no idea if that's the case unfortunately ... Do we have a system dump yet for the razr?

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Mmmhm that looks very sexy lol


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Heres a link to the razr system app dump. Happy hunting and dont forget this still has odex files, if your running a deodexed rom (and who isn't) youll need to deodex whatever apk's you install and lets not forget about permissions either.









http://www.theandroidsource.com/droid-razr-root-rooting-roms-hacks-overclocking-etc/990-%5Bdownload%5D-droid-razr-system-dump.html


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> That's the bionics keyboards


this is where I got it
http://forum.th3oryrom.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=3


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> this is where I got it
> http://forum.th3oryrom.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=3


I know for sure the multitouch one is the bionics


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Heres a link to the razr system app dump. Happy hunting and dont forget this still has odex files, if your running a deodexed rom (and who isn't) youll need to deodex whatever apk's you install and lets not forget about permissions either.
> 
> http://www.theandroidsource.com/droid-razr-root-rooting-roms-hacks-overclocking-etc/990-%5Bdownload%5D-droid-razr-system-dump.html


Nice! Thanks dude!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> Loading the zip file now
> 
> edit: https://dl-web.dropb....zip?w=d03b957c
> 
> ...


Lol, that's my swype I did, they used it for bionic box and a few of thier roms

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Lol, that's my swype I did, they used it for bionic box and a few of thier roms
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


i'll edit to give credit...I really like it...did you do the gmails too?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> i'll edit to give credit...I really like it...did you do the gmails too?


Its all good, people will see my name when they go to the actually download page, http://forum.th3oryrom.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=3 
Its hoary nice to see people still liking it. And no I didn't do gmail. 
If anyone had the razr swype apk deodexed il theme it too

I would deodex it but my LINUX laptop is not with me right now, and won't be for a few days

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using

Tapatalk


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> Loading the zip file now
> 
> edit: https://dl-web.dropb....zip?w=d03b957c
> 
> ...


Link yields a 403 - you need to move the file in your "Public" folder and regenerate the link and repost it


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Droid Commando said:


> Link yields a 403 - you need to move the file in your "Public" folder and regenerate the link and repost it


thanks, still trying to figure out dropbox. here's the original thread http://forum.th3oryrom.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=3


----------

